# Biken in Königsfeld



## BlueDiamond (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bin aus beruflichen Gründen vom 10. bis 13. 5 aus Freiburg ins "Exil" nach Königsfeld im Schwarzwald verbannt. Das lasse ich mir natürlich nicht so ohne weiteres gefallen und nehme daher Bikes für Straße und Gelände mit. 
 
Habe mir zwar schon eine Karte besorgt, die wirklich guten Trails sind darauf aber schwer zu identifizieren. Ihr kennt das Problem ja sicher alle 
Daher meine Frage: Kennt sich einer von euch in der Gegend aus und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben? Oder hat evtl. sogar Lust abends so ab 17:30 eine Rund mit zu fahren? Gerne auch zügig und anspruchsvoll.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## BlueDiamond (9. Mai 2006)

Ich sehe schon, Königsfeld ist das Mekka der Biker  

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Karsten,
Wenn Du das Königsfeld bei Villingen Schwenningen meinst, hab evtl. einige Tips für Dich: 
Wieviele km sollens denn sein??

1. Im Nachbarort Mönchweiler hats glaub ich ne permanente CC-Strecke. War allerdings noch nie dort. Evtl mal beim www.rsv-moenchweiler.de nachfragen 

2.(MTB) Von Königsfeld nach Burgberg, rechts durchs Tal über Fischbach, Niedereschach nach Horgen. In Horgen dann ins Eschachtal (Singeltrails)  und durchs Tal bis Rottweil/Bühlingen. Dort dann rechts nach Lauffen und Deißlingen. In Deißlingen ins Neckartal rein und bei mir in Dauchingen wieder raus. Danach gehts über Weilersbach, Obereschach, Neuhausen wieder nach Königsfeld. 

3. (RR) Kannst eigentlich überall dort fahren. Entweder richtung Schramberg, Sankt Georgen oder Hornberg; da gibts dann Höhenmeter satt

oder

Richtung Bad Dürrheim auf die Baar. Da kannst km machen in relativ flachem Gelände. Evtl die originalstrecke vom Rothaus Riderman nachfahren.

Damit müssten eigentlich deine 3 Tage ausgefüllt sein, oder? 

VG Kai


----------



## Richi2511 (13. Mai 2006)

Hi Ihr,
bin auch aus der Gegend (Niedereschach), und kann dir nur empfehlen mal im Eschachtal biken zu gehen!!! Allein dort kriegst deine 3 Tage spielerisch vorüber...
Grüße ausm schwarzwald


----------



## BlueDiamond (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Das Eschachtal hatte ich daraufhin fest ins Auge gefasst, habe es aber leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht geschafft  
Bin dafür täglich auf der Straße Richtung Schramberg, Tennenbronn etc. unterschiedliche Runden gefahren. Hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht und es gibt doch nichts schöneres als mit dem Rad in den Sonnenaufgang zu fahren 

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## marc (13. Mai 2006)

hallo herr nachbar  schönes bild 

müssen  mal wieder fahren....wenn ich wieder fit bin  

gruß marc


----------



## Torbn (23. Januar 2009)

servus zusammen, bin leider erst seit kurzen in ibc. wohne quasi in königsfeld (erdmannsweiler) sind hier mit ner ganz gediegenen freeride/downhill clique vertreten

wenns um biketouren geht gibt`s für mich ultimativ die tour über n Rappenfelsen.
dh. je nach vorstellung von umkreis königsfeld ist das ne tour die sich einfach lohnt. (königsfeld - st. georgen) - erste single trails mit freeride feeling kurz vor staude - sommerau - höhenweg bis rappenfelsen (unschlagbare Aussicht) - joa dann zum Höhepunkt nach ca 22 zurückgelegten Kilometern, eine göttliche super technische singletrail abfahrt nach hornberg. für besonders ambitionierte cc fahrer, den göttler weg von hornberg nach triberg zurück... aber da wir meistens mit freeride dh bikes unterwegs sind locker in hornberg in zug einsteigen


----------



## JekyllandHyde (23. Februar 2009)

Tach,

wer ist wir? Wieviele und wie alt?   

Bin zwar nicht direkt aus der Gegend hab aber Freunde in Peterzell (Heimatort meiner Frau) mit denen ich dann und wann biken geh. Die angerissene Strecke klingt gut, auch wenn ich nicht alles direkt nachvollziehen kann - bin zu selten da.

Man könnte aber mal ne Tour anstreben ... auch wenn wir nicht unbedingt Freerider sind ...


----------



## Torbn (25. Februar 2009)

joa alle um die 18+, also recht junge spunten^^ ein dh/fr team aus 5 leuten, die eig. immer alle am start sind wenn es um touren geht und dann vieleicht noch ma ne hand voll die hin und wider klar kommen.

"(heimatort meiner frau)" lässt sich daraus schließen dass dann doch einiges älter bist

aber immer gediegen mit anderen zu fahren


----------



## JekyllandHyde (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn 30 einiges ist, dann ja. 

Aber ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum Frühling / Sommer so fit bin, dass ich mit dem MTB zur Arbeit kann. Das heisst auch, dass ich 10 km stetig bergan ohne extreme Schweissausbrüche schaffe und dann noch die letzten 2 km per Single Trail ins Neckartal runterfahre ...

... ich hoffe für mien Kollegen, dass ich dan so fit bin, dass mir das nicht allzu viel ausmacht. Wäre bescheiden in nem Großraumbüro mit lauter Softwareentwicklern das große Stinken anzufangen ... 

Wobei - dann hätten alle was von meinem Frühsport.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. Juni 2010)

Torbn schrieb:


> servus zusammen, bin leider erst seit kurzen in ibc. wohne quasi in königsfeld (erdmannsweiler) sind hier mit ner ganz gediegenen freeride/downhill clique vertreten
> 
> wenns um biketouren geht gibt`s für mich ultimativ die tour über n Rappenfelsen.
> dh. je nach vorstellung von umkreis königsfeld ist das ne tour die sich einfach lohnt. (königsfeld - st. georgen) - erste single trails mit freeride feeling kurz vor staude - sommerau - höhenweg bis rappenfelsen (unschlagbare Aussicht) - joa dann zum Höhepunkt nach ca 22 zurückgelegten Kilometern, eine göttliche super technische singletrail abfahrt nach hornberg. für besonders ambitionierte cc fahrer, den göttler weg von hornberg nach triberg zurück... aber da wir meistens mit freeride dh bikes unterwegs sind locker in hornberg in zug einsteigen




hallo der weh interessiert mich gibts dazu noch ein paar daten mehr

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Juni 2010)

Hier:

http://www.schwarzwaldpfade.de/touren/hornberg.htm


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Juni 2010)

wow danke das ist ja geil


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. Juni 2010)

so weit gut finde aber nix bei gps tours gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in hornberg


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in hornberg

01608964876


----------



## YT_Play (26. Oktober 2010)

hi, frage:
kennt einer von euch nen raphael aus hornberg der fr/dh fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

